# Adhesive for transducer mount???



## HahnZooKeeper (Sep 27, 2012)

Hey Guys,
The next little piece of my build is to mount and install the transducer and fish finder. I have seen a couple of cool transducer mounts using a piece of plastic bolted and adhered to the transom. I have the pieces cut, drilled and countersunk. But I am waiting to drill the wholes in the transom until I find a suitable adhesive for the two UHMW plates I will use to sandwich the transom. So, what adhesive is best for this application that will be at or below the waterline???
"My" computer is down right now, but I will get some pics on ASAP. I'm using my wife's old laptop right now.


----------



## vahunter (Sep 27, 2012)

I don't how well it will work for the UHMW but I used Marine Goop. I love this stuff. I used a 1/4" thick aluminum plate and cleaned both surfaces very well and it's on there GOOD! If you try it just make sure you scuff up the plastic good and clean with something like acetone.


----------



## vahunter (Sep 27, 2012)

Oh and I didn't drill any holes in the transom. I drilled and tapped the mounting holes into the aluminum plate and simply "gooped" to plate to the transom.


----------



## HahnZooKeeper (Sep 28, 2012)

vahunter said:


> Oh and I didn't drill any holes in the transom. I drilled and tapped the mounting holes into the aluminum plate and simply "gooped" to plate to the transom.



Thanks VAhunter,
So you just glued the plate to the transom and the drilled and tapped the holes for the transducer mount in that piece??? My plan requires me to drill four holes in the transom, using the screws an some adhesive to seal (both inside and out) the mount plates from leaking.That way there is no chance of the mounting plate coming off, even if the glue fails. Hopefully that explains what I'm trying to do until I get some pics up on here.


----------



## HahnZooKeeper (Sep 28, 2012)

vahunter said:


> Oh and I didn't drill any holes in the transom. I drilled and tapped the mounting holes into the aluminum plate and simply "gooped" to plate to the transom.



Thanks VAhunter,
So you just glued the plate to the transom and the drilled and tapped the holes for the transducer mount in that piece??? My plan requires me to drill four holes in the transom, using the screws an some adhesive to seal (both inside and out) the mount plates from leaking.That way there is no chance of the mounting plate coming off, even if the glue fails. Hopefully that explains what I'm trying to do until I get some pics up on here.


----------



## vahunter (Sep 28, 2012)

Exactly. I don't know how well it will work with the UHMW plastic. I'll try to remember to send a pic. If you go with the screws and glue I wouldn't drill anymore than 2 holes in the transom. 4 holes is overkill IMHO. I zip-tied the transducer cable to handle in the back on the right side (further from the prop) in case the glue came loose the transducer couldn't hit the prop. But again for Alum-to-alum I am very impressed with Marine Goop. I got mine from TrueValue but I haven't seen it at my lowes or homedepot.

I even glued my display mount to my aluminum deck (plastic-to-alum) and it has held up great, even with the boat uncovered all summer (as I'm sure you know that aluminum gets hot sitting in the summer sun).

3m 5200 should work fine as well but again I don't know how well that UHMW accepts a glue like 5200 or Marine Goop.


----------



## vahunter (Sep 28, 2012)

I need to paint the aluminum I just haven't played with the position much


----------



## Gramps50 (Sep 28, 2012)

I used some cutting boards that I mounted to my transom then I can add or move transducers without putting any homes in the transom. I did bolt the cutting board to the transom and sealed it with 3M 5200 https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=24141&p=246590&hilit=5200#p246590


----------



## wihil (Sep 29, 2012)

I did the Marine Goop + Cutting board thing for my boat too - I also used two small screws to hold the cutting boards to the transom, though in retrospect it was unnecessary - that Marine Goop is on there to stay!


----------



## Captain Ahab (Sep 29, 2012)

5200 will work just fine - remember - it is permanent!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HahnZooKeeper (Oct 1, 2012)

Thanks you Guys,
I think I have enough info to get this done right.


----------



## novaman (Oct 6, 2012)

I didn't use any adhesive on the board I installed , just 2 stainless 3/8" bolts sealed with 3M4200 sealant. So far no leaks , and no flex, and no problems with FF working correctly. When I put it on the boat I placed ss fender washers on the inside to help spread the load around on the all alum transom.


----------

